# too late to purchase tickets for Bimmerfest east?



## ELOVE525 (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi Jon,

I just want to know if it's too late to purchase tickets for Bimmerfest east. I don't want to register my car, I just want to be a spectator. I am just asking because i'm not sure if the tickets had to be sent to us.


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

I have moved your post out of the site news forum and into the correct forum. To find out about bimmerfest east registration look here:

http://www.bimmerfesteast.com/

I am sure someone will come along and help you as well.

Tim


----------



## ELOVE525 (Jun 18, 2003)

Thanks Tim and i'm sorry for posting in the wrong section. Can someone tell me if it's still too late to purchase tickets to view bimmerfest east, not register.


----------



## cute330xigrl (Aug 27, 2003)

From what I was told this afternoon (by one of the BFE Coordinators), you should buy tickets at the door. They will be removing the paypal registration from the site today.


----------



## ELOVE525 (Jun 18, 2003)

Well, i purchased my tickets on 8/21/03 thru paypal because i heard the last day to purchase them was on the 22nd. The thing that i'm not sure about now is that there won't be enough time for me to receive the tickets in the mail. Should i bring the email and some I.D or something?


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

ELOVE525 said:


> Well, i purchased my tickets on 8/21/03 thru paypal because i heard the last day to purchase them was on the 22nd. The thing that i'm not sure about now is that there won't be enough time for me to receive the tickets in the mail. Should i bring the email and some I.D or something?


I got email that said that due to an unspecified logistical problem we wouldn't be mailed tickets, and to show up at a specific gate and be prepared to show ID to be checked off against the list of purchasers. I assume that if you email them you'll get the same info.


----------



## ELOVE525 (Jun 18, 2003)

Terry Kennedy said:


> I got email that said that due to an unspecified logistical problem we wouldn't be mailed tickets, and to show up at a specific gate and be prepared to show ID to be checked off against the list of purchasers. I assume that if you email them you'll get the same info.


Thanks for the info. I guess I'll just show up with my license, passport, work I.D, etc. :thumbup:


----------

